# Nelson?



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Anyone been fishing Nelson, or heard anything? I recently learned that they spawn in Febuary in there, and I'm definately going to be hitting it up then, but since I'm not much of an ice fisherman, and hunting seasons over, I thought I might head up there this weekend. Let me know if you've heard of anyone up there.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

They REALLY spawn in February on Nelson?!? Must be the powerplant discharge area. All of the largemouth bass I have seen in ND and MN are fat with eggs into May. Shed some light for us falconer, if you have any info that is.


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Here's what I know. A friend of mine said that he used to put his tube in at the creek, and float all the way down into the lake casting wooly buggers to shore all the time. He said he caught some really big bass doing this. He said they spawn mid-late Feb. I think this is probably correct. Nelson doesn't freeze over, because of the warm-water discharge. So, I'm guessing that the bass react as though they do further south, and spawn earlier. I am really not sure about any of this, so don't quote me. I'd say that the best way to find out would be to give Terry Steinwand a call and ask him what kind of data is available on it. Once again, I was just tring to confirm what I had heard, so I guess it's still just speculation.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Gotcha, thanks for the info falconer.


----------

